# Oooga horn. A drill base with an antique horn attached.



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

By any chance did you make a video on the assembly? I made one of these using a plastic tool box as the container, but I love love love the portability of the drill size!


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't have a video at the moment. I built this over the course of a week when time permitted. I do have plans to make a second one hopefully soon. I'll see what I can do for a video when that happens.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

I actually took the time to look at it and see how you did it haha
Very nice explanation and pics by the way..THANKS!

For the novice that I am..
Do you have issues running the 12V horn off of an 18v battery? Or is it not an issue because you are only giving short bursts?

I have read online that running lights (Continuous) require either a lower voltage battery or some sort of reducer/fuse to protect from overheating..since I know nothing I thought I would ask..


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Apr 7, 2008)

The short bursts will prevent much heat from building up. The light is rated for 12/24 so 18 is fine for it. I tested the horn for the 18volts and it spins it a bit faster but most motors can take a bit higher power with no issues.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks again! Went Straight to Harborfreight for the horn and drill. Can't wait to put it together.. 

Couldn't find the 12-24v LED light , but found them on EBAY... Thanks very much for the help!!..


----------

